# 110 Gallon



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

hope you all like.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

NiCe!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the tank set up man.. Looks good.. I seen you have live plants in an nice lighting.. What kind of lights are they


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks guys..

no those are plastic plants. For the past 3 weeks I have considered swapping to live. I don't know much about live aquatic plants, thus the reason i havent done anything yet. The light is a mairneland 48" single bright l.e.d.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice.. I like it.. Where do you get those? It looks like one light not a long strip light like whats in most tanks? Is it? Do l.e.d lights grow plants at all?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

thats what it looks like, although that is the double bright system, I believe.

Anything low level lighting would probably be ok with the single bright system, not sure though.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool, thanks man.. I like that look it makes the tank look nice too


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I prefer the natural looking aquarium and that doesnt involve flower pots for me!! Nice tank tho buddy!!!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

awsome tank and caribe!! what filter you running?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^ looks like an FX5...


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

BanditBrother said:


> I prefer the natural looking aquarium and that doesnt involve flower pots for me!! Nice tank tho buddy!!!


I would prefer the natural look to, honestly i hate the way it looks. I really wish i was better at aquascaping. Everytime i try and go for a more natural look i screw it up somehow and it looks like crap.

yup yup fx5 crammed with bio


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i run a 5' 110g as well. love the setup man!!! i use the double bright system. never tried plants, so can't comment there. do love the shimmer afect from the led's tho.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I love led I run a small system on my 37 gallon as well. Its only a 4f tank though. 4x2x20" I believe.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

You guys know a site that sells these for a good price. My LFS wants 80 bucks for a 36" with the blue lights also. Way to much I think? or is this a normal price


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

cduuuub said:


> I prefer the natural looking aquarium and that doesnt involve flower pots for me!! Nice tank tho buddy!!!


I would prefer the natural look to, honestly i hate the way it looks. I really wish i was better at aquascaping. Everytime i try and go for a more natural look i screw it up somehow and it looks like crap. 
[/quote]

Just have a look at what other people do with their aquascaping and try to do the same. What'll help you out is live plants, driftwood and something to cover your back window.. maybe painting it ?? There's a ton of info on this site to get to know the basics with plants. Great little shoal of caribes btw !!!


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice moon. I got a background for the tank haven't put it up yet though.

I got the light from Amazon. Way cheaper the what my lfs wanted. Even after shipping.


----------

